# prayer's for a family



## hank713 (Jul 31, 2005)

I normally don't post many thing's,but I am making a prayer request for a very fine young man..Tim Garcia also known here as "yooper trapper" passed away today after a battle with heart problem's. Those of us that knew Tim know what a good man he was.It make's all the little problem's we read about here seem totally unimportant. I was proud to call Tim my friend.He leave's behind his wife,a young son and daughter.Tonight give your wife and children an extra hug,you never know when it will be the last.PLEASE say a prayer for them tonight. thank's Hank Pole and family


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, sending my prayers.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

hank713 said:


> I normally don't post many thing's,but I am making a prayer request for a very fine young man..Tim Garcia also known here as "yooper trapper" passed away today after a battle with heart problem's. Those of us that knew Tim know what a good man he was.It make's all the little problem's we read about here seem totally unimportant. I was proud to call Tim my friend.He leave's behind his wife,a young son and daughter.Tonight give your wife and children an extra hug,you never know when it will be the last.PLEASE say a prayer for them tonight. thank's Hank Pole and family


You've got to be kidding Hank .... that's terrible news! Damn what a shame. For the few days that I got to know him I felt we left as friends. PLEASE let his family know that they're in our thoughts and prayers. Man I hate to hear this ....


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Hank, 
So sad to hear that. I only met him for a little while last year & was left with the impression of what a nice guy he was. I'm sure he touched many more lives than we know. So sad to be on this earth for such a short time & also to leave behind a family of his own. Deepest Sympathy to all his freinds & family, John H.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your friend Hank. I too remember him from the 2007 season and he was a good one.

Take care,
Harry


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

My prayers are with his family ..


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Prayers sent.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this Hank. My prayers go out to the family. 

Mike


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

That's devastating news Hank. I met Tim in 2007 while hunting with you as well and he was an outstanding man. 

He was entirely too young.

My prayers to his family.

If there is anything we can do, let us know. The M-S family is a large one...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very sorry to hear this. My condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hank when did this happen? I met Tim a couple times he was a great guy who helped get me in to trapping. I didnt know he had heart problems. If there is anything that you guys need help with or if his wife needs anything let me know i am just down the road. I wouldnt be able to repay the debt that i feel i have to him.


----------



## hank713 (Jul 31, 2005)

wizard give me a call and I will explain. 852-3650
Hank


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Very sad to hear that and wil say a prayer for his family. I remember all his posts on the trapper forum over the past several years and knew he had health problems. I always remember his bobcat trapping posts. Sorry to hear of his passing. OT


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Hank, did not know him, but please pass my condolences to the family. Like OT, I also enjoyed many of his trapping posts over the last couple of years.

The family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear that. Tim, his family, and his friends will be in our prayers.

John


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Sad to hear that. I met him also when up hunting with you Hank.

Prayers go out to his family and friends.

Thanks, sadly, for letting us know Hank.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hank

My deepest sympathies to the family! I am sure he was a great guy and a blessing to everyone he knew. My prayers have been sent for his family and his friends.

Hunterjb6
Eric


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

He answered a few questions of mine on a couple different occasions,always willing to help.I never met him in person but seemed a very nice guy and down to earth.My condolences to the family!!


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Prayers submitted. 

Thanks Hank, and Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## sjohn139 (Aug 6, 2003)

My son and I were lucky enough to going bear hunting with Tim & Hank 2yrs ago. Tim was very nice man, and was glad I got to know him. Our prayers go to him his wife and kids. Steve & Steven


----------

